# SRT Medic



## krp008 (Feb 17, 2011)

Does anyone have any information on how to become a SRT medic in the state of Virginia or in DC and which departments to apply to?? I am and NREMT-P and I have no desire to be a firefighter. That grossly limits my options in VA, so I am exploring other options. I would rather carry a weapon than drag a hose so any onfo would be GREATLY appreciated!!! 
Thanks,
Kansas


----------



## cfrench (Feb 23, 2011)

Generally a team approaches it's area EMS agency and looks to add a TEMS element to their existing team. In most cases nowadays teams have already added TEMS. In Maine it is a mandate if you wish to be State certified as a team. It is not a job you apply for from the outside. Research police tactical teams in VA and DC and see what they are using and take it from there. I would strongly guess there are NO full time tactical medics other than those LEOs sent to medic school and work on full time teams. Such as Maine State police did. Only about 50% of all tactical medics are armed also so that is a crap shoot.


----------

